# OKAYYYYyyyyyy STICKY.....Show us your "WHOPPER"......;o)



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Or... heard the weather forecast and decided to find coolness??? :noidea: 

Sorry Darlin, had to log another 750 mi yesterday and Tues... not gonna quit til I hit 3k this week.. :chortle: (but.. I'll be home tonite and will post up some pics to prove where I was.. :becky: :fish2: :darkbeer:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Or... heard the weather forecast and decided to find coolness??? :noidea:
> 
> Sorry Darlin, had to log another 750 mi yesterday and Tues... not gonna quit til I hit 3k this week.. :chortle: (but.. I'll be home tonite and will post up some pics to prove where I was.. :becky: :fish2: :darkbeer:


Ok, here's one tease... Lucky.. you never told me them Boykins were such thieves... took me two days to find my gold Hot'n Tot.. the thief...  :frusty:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> Ok, here's one tease... Lucky.. you never told me them Boykins were such thieves... took me two days to find my gold Hot'n Tot.. the thief...  :frusty:


*OHHHH MYYYY GAWDDDDD!!!! 

I just finished brushing the tangles (and other stuff) out of Jill's coat.....but didn't find anything like that!!!!!

Travel safely......*

.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

OMG.....You guys comb, brush, and NAME your lures? Now that's dedication!!! :teeth:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

no need for reply to the PM Sticky... i'll wait for the big 
Whopper-thread !!...

hope somone has a large hat to cover up_ that _patch........ side arm throwers... geeessshhh...!!...
heheheheeeeee.....


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

*Oh Please*

Don't do it sticky, don't show them the "big one". You might get banned and the women might laugh!!!

Hope ya had fun, and post some of the monsters you all caught.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

montigre said:


> OMG.....You guys comb, brush, and NAME your lures? Now that's dedication!!! :teeth:


No, the fishin lure mfrs take care of that for us.. but.. when needed, I'll surely grab a pair of clippers to rescue my magic trolling lure.. besides.. Gracie has plenty of feathers to spare, trust me... :chortle: :chortle:

This is a true story.. we were out trolling one morning, just me and Dave.. Gracie (the dog) was asleepin with her master.. next day, I go lookin for my lure.. can't find it... looked all over the boat.. :noidea:... so the second morning, Dave and I are having coffee, waiting for Gracie and Bob (dad) to wake up.. they stroll in eventually, she hops up on the couch and chills.. Well, we do run her pretty hard up there, as she goes everywhere we do, and we don't sit still for long.. 

So.. a bit later.. I notice she tries to get up.... can't.. well, she is like 14yrs old, half crippled and it takes her a while to get going in the morning.. she tries once or twice more... lays back down... finally, on like the 4th or 5th try, she succeeds, gets down, heads over to get a drink of water.. I see a gold flash on her front leg... 

"Hey Bob.. check Gracie's front right leg.. I think I've spotted our thief." 

Fast forward a couple hours.. Dave sits on the couch.. jumps up and says "ouch!"... wth.. he proceeds to pull a single hook from a treble outta the couch.. Upon inspection, the lure is missing a hook.. she was hooked to the couch!!! :chortle: :chortle: :chortle: :mg:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Ok, here's few pics to prove that I wasn't skeered to shoot, but'd rather enjoy a week of paradise up in the land of Syrup Suckers... (I gotta admit, once ya get past Matty, Eagle and head another few hundred miles North, it does get damn nice!!)

This is the latest I've headed North for my annual trek.. normally it's early June. It seems the Canucks didn't get much snowfall this winter up here (gee.. I wonder where it all went :noidea: :zip:  )... so, the water levels were exceptionally low on the lake that we travel and live on up there.

Here's a pic from a typical year with the water level....










and this year, we had this when I arrived.. (note: I got there after the guys had already been there a week, so they already had arranged the new docking accommodations)


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Of course, low water means a new sandy beach for the lil ones when they come up to visit in a couple of weeks (we go up ahead of the 'family' to prepare everything for a summer of family fun on the Island)










So.. low tide on the lake.. we take a walk around the Island, which would normally require quite a bit of swimming.. 

Hmm.. what's this?? 










Them's Bullwinkles up here!! On the freakin Island!! :mg: 










and a lil toad, no bigger than the end of my thumb.. on the rock reef.. 










The reef.. (yes, it's normally underwater.. )


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Oops.. sorry, seems one pic escaped the resize function.. :doh: :lol:

Ok, fish.. yea we came to fish.. :becky:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

A few random pics... 




























Did I tell ya we get some nice rainbows up here?? :becky: :wink: :darkbeer:



















A family of Mergansers.... 










Yea, we got loons too.. :lol:










Big fish, little fish... 










Dinner.. Hornet'd be jealous..  :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh yea... ya wanna see the biggun eh?? :noidea: 

Well, in all these pics I have, I ain't in none of em, since I took em all.. :chortle:, but, there were only three of us, and ya see the other two... 

Here's Bob's biggun.. drifting along at a pretty good clip, he reels back and hooks up.... fights it in.. finally, about halfway through the retrieve, we know we don't need a net for this'n...   










One day we take a canoe trip up the South Fork with another couple and their son and a friend.. six of us in total.. we take three canoes up on the big boats as far as we can go, then we hit the lil boats.. 

We start here... 










I didn't get many pics on the trip, as we spent most of the time paddling, portaging and fishing all the way up to Bridal Veil falls.. we caught Northerns, Brook Trout, Smallies and this nice Pickerel (walleye for you Southerners) :chortle:.....

He had character and weighed in at about 7.5lbs, caught on an ultralight in about 40' of water at the end of the pool at the falls.. in a canoe.. :chortle: :chortle:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Funny story...nearly lost my tea with that one. 

Beautiful pics of the trip and great lookin fishies..... yummmm:tongue:


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

*Nice*

Great looking fish, beautiful scenery, lots to do, what a great vacation.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Dang Sticky, as much as I've come to love archery, these pix kinda make me want to pick up the rod and reel again. 

Looks like a good time was had by all. :thumbs_up


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Man you could have caught all that on the potomac why drive all the way to Canada, and miss the Hill?


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey Dave, I like the new avatar, but obviously Jen shot the arrow, because it's a hooter.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

golfingguy27 said:


> Hey Dave, I like the new avatar, but obviously Jen shot the arrow, because it's a hooter.


That's not an avatar, that's a feature film. Oscars anyone???? :teeth:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> Hey Dave, I like the new avatar, but obviously Jen shot the arrow, because it's a hooter.


I seem to remember a certain somebody who was 1 hooter short of having half the possible hooters last week in a group of 5.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> I seem to remember a certain somebody who was 1 hooter short of having half the possible hooters last week in a group of 5.


And I seem to remember that Jen was NOT in that group! lol


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Glad you had a great time Sticky! Awesome pictures! Us northerners call them walleye's too! Walleye fishing is huge around my area! :wink:


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

Great pics Sticky :thumbs_up


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> Man you could have caught all that on the potomac why drive all the way to Canada, and miss the Hill?


The tequila tastes better when yer up there...  

Not to worry.. I won't miss it next year, cause I wanna be able to comment on FB photos.. :zip:  :wink:


----------

